# Privacy of Personal Information



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Oct 2004)

Folks we cannot stress enough the importance of not posting personal information on the net i.e. phone numbers. In the event you want someone to get in touch with you please PM or email that person with the pertinent information. This site has many visitors to it and we cannot guarantee that they won't use information for their own advantage. You have been warned!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Oct 2005)

As well, the SOP for this forum is to not give a third party's info out to anyone enquiring about a member, so don't get worked up if nobody is going to give you the contact info on the person you are looking for.  Odds are another person on these boards will know them (it's a small Army) and will let the third party know that you are trying to establish contact and direct them here.

This is a PERSEC rule, so respect it as an Army.ca priority.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 May 2006)

To people making serious enquiries here, they generally post with the faith that people will treat them fairly. As we said above, no one on Army.ca should offer another person's contact info. The best course is to let that person know someone is looking for them, and direct them to the thread in question.

Responses, either via PM or in the open that are knowingly false, cruel, misleading, joking, or used as an attempt to meddle with the poster or gain private info from them - will be construed as a violation of conduct guidelines. Violators will be subject to the discipline system we have in place, including full bans.


----------

